# 645Ci 2004 DVD Video Player



## rtazbaz (Jul 16, 2004)

I am about to purchase a BMW 645Ci Convertible in Dubai, and was wondering if there’s a possibility to install a DVD Player as an option/accessory on the car, to allow viewing of DVD Videos from the current iDrive screen. As a matter of fact, I was wondering if there’s a possibility to convert or change the existing NAV DVD ROM (that comes with the car), to allow it to play DVD Videos from the iDrive system. 
Otherwise, I would like to know if there’s an Auxiliary Input (AV Input) in the current TV Tuner that can be activated/programmed to allow me to install an external DVD Player and be able to view Videos it from the iDrive screen.


----------

